# S.S.Athenic / M.V. Fosdyke Trader



## kcpearce (Sep 30, 2005)

I was a JOS on this vessel in 1952. She was owned by WH Cockerline of Hull and was a three island coal burner, woodbine funnel.
I am trying to find a photo of this ship as it is one of two that I have been unable to find. I am have the other vessels of my time in the fo'c'sle. The other 'boat' was a coaster, Fosdyke Trader which was a converted Chant. We were trading between Stockton on Tees and Fosdyke a place in the Fens / The Wash. This was wearly 1953.

Any comments would be appreciated.
Many thanks
Ken Pearce ( A Rtd Marine Super. Harrisons)


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

FOSDYKE TRADER
O.N. 180394. 411g. 190n. 142.2 x 27.0 x 8.5 feet.
7-cyl. 4 S.C.S.A. (220 x 290mm) oil engine manufactured by Blackstone & Company Ltd., Stamford.
1944: Ordered as the tanker CHANT 49 from H. Scarr Ltd, Hessle, (Yard No. 458) for the Ministry of War Transport, London but was subsequently re-ordered as dry cargo vessel and proposed name changed to FABRIC 49. 
12.1944: Launched as EMPIRE FATHOM. 
1.1945: Completed, (Pinch & Simpson, managers).
1946: Sold to B. W. Steamship, Tug & Lighter Company., Hull, (Craggs & Jenkin Ltd., managers), and renamed FOSDYKE TRADER.
1961: Sold to J. P. Desgagnes, Quebec, and renamed FORT CARILLON.
1972: Sold to J. P. Tremblay, Quebec, and renamed JANOLYNE.
1975: Sold to J. P. Benoit & G. Tremblay, (Transport Maritime Harvey Ltee, managers), Quebec, and renamed FERMONT.
1978: Laid up, beached at La Petite Riviere St. Francoise.
1987: Reported as sold for conversion into a floating restaurant.


----------



## n. liddell (sparks) (Nov 21, 2008)

several pictures of Athenic on www.photoship.co.uk - think number 6 may be the one you are looking for from your description


----------



## E.Martin (Sep 6, 2008)

*Chant*



kcpearce said:


> I was a JOS on this vessel in 1952. She was owned by WH Cockerline of Hull and was a three island coal burner, woodbine funnel.
> I am trying to find a photo of this ship as it is one of two that I have been unable to find. I am have the other vessels of my time in the fo'c'sle. The other 'boat' was a coaster, Fosdyke Trader which was a converted Chant. We were trading between Stockton on Tees and Fosdyke a place in the Fens / The Wash. This was wearly 1953.
> 
> Any comments would be appreciated.
> ...


You are the first person to mention a Chant,what is your opinion of her,1951 I was AB on a Chant called Yvonne Olivier it was the the strangest vessel I ever sailed on,she was hard to steer,three AB's
worked 2 on 4 off,for some reason in port during the night no lights on it was hard to find the cabin door.


----------



## exsailor (Dec 18, 2005)

Ken,

A website, with some photos, about m.v. Fermont (ex Fosdyke Trader) at http://www.shipsoflongago1.netii.net/fermont.htm

Dennis.


----------



## kcpearce (Sep 30, 2005)

exsailor said:


> Ken,
> 
> A website, with some photos, about m.v. Fermont (ex Fosdyke Trader) at http://www.shipsoflongago1.netii.net/fermont.htm
> 
> Dennis.


Dennis,
Thanks for your info on m.v. Fermont (Ex Fosdyke Trader) Very interesting but "shady" career for the poor old lady. At least I can now add a photo to my private record of my sea career in my Family History Album. I do quite a lot of Genalogy so this fills a gap. I must confess that Fosdyke Trader was my first and last venture int Home Trade / Coasting. Just the Athenic (Cockerline of Hull)
eludes me.
Ken


----------



## kcpearce (Sep 30, 2005)

E.Martin said:


> You are the first person to mention a Chant,what is your opinion of her,1951 I was AB on a Chant called Yvonne Olivier it was the the strangest vessel I ever sailed on,she was hard to steer,three AB's
> worked 2 on 4 off,for some reason in port during the night no lights on it was hard to find the cabin door.


I fully agree with your comments and had the same experience of lights out at night. I was only on the vessel for a month 19/12/1952 to 24/01/1953 which was enough. There were four bunks right aft and the complement was 2 x A.Bs and 2 x O.Ss of which I was one.
The rest was Master, Mate (Ex Trawlerman) Chief and 2nd Engineer and for a while a Cook /Steward though he was paid off for "fiddling"
our cash as we all had to chip in for victuals. In that short time crew member came and went. and some of the time there were only two of us O.Ss How they got away with it I do not know but in those days
I had only been at sea for a dog watch ( first rip was November 1951) I hope these comments are useful to you. Apparently Fosdyke Trader was CHANT 49 and her O.N.in my book is given as 180394 with R.T. as 177. Master R.A. Haywood.
Ken


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

kcpearce said:


> I fully agree with your comments and had the same experience of lights out at night. I was only on the vessel for a month 19/12/1952 to 24/01/1953 which was enough. There were four bunks right aft and the complement was 2 x A.Bs and 2 x O.Ss of which I was one.
> The rest was Master, Mate (Ex Trawlerman) Chief and 2nd Engineer and for a while a Cook /Steward though he was paid off for "fiddling"
> our cash as we all had to chip in for victuals. In that short time crew member came and went. and some of the time there were only two of us O.Ss How they got away with it I do not know but in those days
> I had only been at sea for a dog watch ( first rip was November 1951) I hope these comments are useful to you. Apparently Fosdyke Trader was CHANT 49 and her O.N.in my book is given as 180394 with R.T. as 177. Master R.A. Haywood.
> Ken


Ken,

She never was CHANT 49 although she was originally intended as such. She was built as a dry-cargo vessel as detailed in my earlier post above.

Bill


----------



## kcpearce (Sep 30, 2005)

Thanks Bill,
As per your previous she was ORDERED as CHANT 49 etc.
Ken


----------



## goelette (Sep 20, 2009)

I knew the ship well (altough I never sailed on her) in her Canadian career. She was worked hard but did good work, hauling pulpwood and freight on the St.Lawrence River.
I was also all over her in Halifax before she sailed on her last trip. I can only describe the owner as peculiar. I don't hink he had criminal intentions, but he was obviously obsessed with something. The ship was not seaworthy, and should never have been allowed to sail under such flimsy do***entation, and so ill equipped. The only thing that worked was that tiny engine in the cavernous engine room.


----------



## charleneg (Feb 24, 2017)

*Fosdyke Tugs?*

Hi,

I know this message was originally in 2011, but I was just wondering if anyone has any information about tugs from Fosdyke. My Great Grandfather was a tug driver in Fosdyke and we have very little information and photos of him during his time on the tugs, his name was Ernie Markham.

Thanks
Charlene


----------



## daytona600 (Apr 13, 2008)

*Picture Athenic - 1955*

Attached is a picture of Athenic in 1955, taken by my father, Derek Blackburn, radio officer.


----------



## knighta (Oct 13, 2006)

*Fosdyke Trader/Fermont*

Hi Ken: The Fosdyke Trader became Janolyne and finished her days in Canada as "Fermont". After being laid up in Montreal for several years she was sold to someone in the U.S., and headed South. She came into Halifax, N.S., 1991 or 1992 seeking a Port of Refuge. She subsequently sailed, but was wrecked on Seal Island, SW Nova Scotia. My e-mail is [email protected] I will send you photos. Alan.


kcpearce said:


> I was a JOS on this vessel in 1952. She was owned by WH Cockerline of Hull and was a three island coal burner, woodbine funnel.
> I am trying to find a photo of this ship as it is one of two that I have been unable to find. I am have the other vessels of my time in the fo'c'sle. The other 'boat' was a coaster, Fosdyke Trader which was a converted Chant. We were trading between Stockton on Tees and Fosdyke a place in the Fens / The Wash. This was wearly 1953.
> 
> Any comments would be appreciated.
> ...


----------



## knighta (Oct 13, 2006)

*Janolyne/Fermont*

Bill: Janolyne was laid up near Montreal for years, then acquired the name "Fermont"and was bought by someone in the U.S. She set out for Miami, but was wrecked on Seal Island, 1991 or 1992. I have photographs of her at the end of her life, and would be happy to send them to you. [email protected] Alan.



BillH said:


> FOSDYKE TRADER
> O.N. 180394. 411g. 190n. 142.2 x 27.0 x 8.5 feet.
> 7-cyl. 4 S.C.S.A. (220 x 290mm) oil engine manufactured by Blackstone & Company Ltd., Stamford.
> 1944: Ordered as the tanker CHANT 49 from H. Scarr Ltd, Hessle, (Yard No. 458) for the Ministry of War Transport, London but was subsequently re-ordered as dry cargo vessel and proposed name changed to FABRIC 49.
> ...


----------



## Hubertd (Apr 14, 2008)

*FERMONT ex JANOLYNE ex FORT CARILLON, ex FOSDYKE TRADER, ex EMPIRE FATHOM*



BillH said:


> FOSDYKE TRADER
> O.N. 180394. 411g. 190n. 142.2 x 27.0 x 8.5 feet.
> 7-cyl. 4 S.C.S.A. (220 x 290mm) oil engine manufactured by Blackstone & Company Ltd., Stamford.
> 1944: Ordered as the tanker CHANT 49 from H. Scarr Ltd, Hessle, (Yard No. 458) for the Ministry of War Transport, London but was subsequently re-ordered as dry cargo vessel and proposed name changed to FABRIC 49.
> ...


----------



## Hubertd (Apr 14, 2008)

kcpearce said:


> I fully agree with your comments and had the same experience of lights out at night. I was only on the vessel for a month 19/12/1952 to 24/01/1953 which was enough. There were four bunks right aft and the complement was 2 x A.Bs and 2 x O.Ss of which I was one.
> The rest was Master, Mate (Ex Trawlerman) Chief and 2nd Engineer and for a while a Cook /Steward though he was paid off for "fiddling"
> our cash as we all had to chip in for victuals. In that short time crew member came and went. and some of the time there were only two of us O.Ss How they got away with it I do not know but in those days
> I had only been at sea for a dog watch ( first rip was November 1951) I hope these comments are useful to you. Apparently Fosdyke Trader was CHANT 49 and her O.N.in my book is given as 180394 with R.T. as 177. Master R.A. Haywood.
> Ken


hello Ken. My uncle bought her in 1961 for trading on the St Lawrence River.
The vessel was modify in order to get a single hull, single hatche. Do you have any picture of her?


----------

